# New to acoustic panels



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey all,

Just bought this house and got the go ahead to turn the finished attic into a HT. I'm wondering about the acoustics of the room. Any suggestions for bass trap locations or acoustic panel locations? I'm planning on plugging up that window on the left. The back of the room has stairs leading to a small room. I'm new to this area of home theaters, so any help at all would be appreciated!

Here's the space


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to being a home-owner (and dedicated HT junkie!)

The angled ceilings will be tough but workable. You'll want to plan on at least 4" thick panels, maybe 2' wide, hanging as a long strip to cover the peak of the ceiling for some good broadband bass control without taking up a lot of non-existent floorspace. They'll definitely be out of the way of a PJ or screen.

You'll also want to have some thinner, reflection type panels along the angled ceiling on both sides, at a minimum, from the speakers to the seating spread out accordingly for most efficiency while still catching the reflection areas.

Bryan


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Excellent! We are redoing the kitchen first and then I get to work on the theater. I had to do some wheel'n and deal'n to even use that space, so I'm going to be patient . I'm going to just set everything up and see what sort of spacing I have left. For the thinner panels along the walls, is 2" think enough for those?

-Andrew


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For a DIY, yes, 2" will be fine for the reflection panels on the angled walls. If you don't have any place for additional bass control other than straddling the peak, then try to do 3" if you can get away with it.

Bryan


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Forgive me for venturing a bit off-topic, but I have to throw it out there since you're a DIY type- If you're going to be plugging up that whole left window area, why not put it to use? It could be large subwoofer enclosure, a great recessed area to mount your electronics hub if you don't mind a some finish work, or maybe an aesthetic shelving area for movies and CDs, etc.. I just hate to see such nice useable space get sealed-up and forgotten! Sorry, that's about all I can contribute, time to go back and brush up on my sound absorption knowledge


----------



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

I would love to use that space for something like that, but we are having to install a portabl AC unit for the space and the easiest solution is to remove the window and route the air out that way with a 4" hole. I'm trying not to push my limits with the WAF. I'm actually going to hide all electronic equipment behind the screen, so the only visible electronics will be the speakers and the pj.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

In a listening area, a portable AC unit is going to be very noisy. I'd strongly suggest looking at a mini-split type of system.

Bryan


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

bpape said:


> In a listening area, a portable AC unit is going to be very noisy. I'd strongly suggest looking at a mini-split type of system.
> 
> Bryan


+1. A mini split would be an excellent choice if budget (about a grand) allows. Very quiet and very efficient.

Regards,
sga2


----------

